# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Petition Seeks Strict Protection for 53 US Herps: Whats Your Opinion?

## findiviglio

Hi All,

  Ive recently posted information concerning a petition that seeks Endangered Species Act protection for 53 US herps.  Many readers applauded the news, but some were concerned about potential limitations on their ability to keep protected species.  As they correctly pointed out, responsible pet owners have made important contributions to the conservation of many species (please see article below).  In the course of my work as a zoologist, Ive often dealt with federal, state and international permits, and continue to assist zoos with related issues.  Today Id like to explain a bit more about this proposal, which was championed by the Center for Biological Diversity, and how it may impact target species in the wild and captivity.  Ive also summarized the status of several rare species that receive very little protection as of now.  Read article here: Reptile & Amphibian Conservation - Protection Sought for 53 US Natives | That Reptile Blog.

  Comments and questions appreciated.  As I do not place notices here each time I post a new article on That Reptile Blog, you may wish to check in periodically or subscribe; you can do so here That Reptile Blog.  Please also check out my posts on Twitter Twitter.

  Thanks, Frank
  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog
  Face Book http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

----------

